

'Blade runner' makes unprecedented Olympic debut - thesis
http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/04/sport/pistorius-london-2012/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
SeanDav
How people can think that a couple of metal and plastic sticks is able to
outperform a fully functional set of calves and feet is mind boggling.

I completely support his inclusion and hope he can make the finals.

------
thesis
The only runner in history who runs a faster final 200m split then his first
200m.

How this is allowed with able bodied athletes is beyond me.

~~~
arrrg
Why? He has a different profile – overall, however, no advantage.

If runners with double amputations consistently win gold medals and basically
exclude those without double amputations then it’s the time to think about
something (but not excluding those runners, I would rather suggest regulating
their gear first – like the swimsuits that were more heavily regulated during
the last years).

Anything else is a panicked overreaction by confused able-bodied people.

~~~
thesis
Comparing this to swimsuits doesn't seem fair to me. Everyone is able to
purchase the same swimsuits.

This is impossible...barring everyone chopping off their legs and getting a
carbon fiber pair instead.

To say he has no advantage in races that can come down to hundreds of a second
is crazy to me.

~~~
arrrg
He is far from winning. Let’s worry about this when he (or others with double
amputations) are constantly winning, shall we?

I think we have no right to exclude him at this stage.

